# Can't quite get over it....



## Daviekins (Sep 4, 2011)

My wife cheated on me. I busted her but she denied it tooth and nail until the proof piled up too high. She was very sneaky about it and she was very easy(****ed some guy on the first date). That was 2 years ago.

I forgave her. She is very good to me outside of this. I wake up to warm breakfast, fresh coffee etc. I don't think I've cooked anything in over a year outside of a microwave. Its rare that I get asked to do any chores. (Now you know why I forgave her!). So I'm very lucky in that regard. The guys at work say I am really lucky.

Now fast forward to tonight. We had a daytime thing with her friends. I took her for dinner. Its late night(sat) and I am relaxing and I am on the internet and she is watching tv. 
She turned it to this show about street hookers. It didn't really show any nudity but it did show interviews with with the women and tons of scenes where they are communicating with the johns about what they will do. 

It was about 40 minutes in when I mentioned jokingly something along the lines of "why are you watching this are you trying to learn how to do it?". She mumbled something unintelligible and kept watching until the end. At the end she said something about the remote batteries not working(bull! I just used it before she did). 

I decided to touch her nether region(we are both in our birthday suits) and she was very aroused. 

Now I know this is not the end of the world but... she was most obviously turned on by the thought of selling her body(since there was no nudity on the show) and/or having sex with random men. It opened past wounds. To be honest it just kind of hurt. I kind of wanted to cry but I've downed 1/2 bottle of wine so now I'm just numb.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Everyone is different , your wife may be aroused by the tv show , if this turns her on use it to enhance your activities , don't however let the marriage boundaries be crossed. Activities should be restricted to the two of you only.

As for yourself it reads like you have not recovered from her affair , it is not an easy ride for you , plug away it does get better . What are you doing to help yourself , are you and your wife working as a team , her making breakfast and such like is all good and well but the bond between you has to be solidified by dedicated couple time and mutual activities.

Give up drinking while in his state it does not help you at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Locard (May 26, 2011)

Don't read too much into it, don't look a gift horse in the mouth!


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

What were the reasons that your wife gave you for going on a date behind your back and having sex with this guy on a first date?
What did she think that you would forgive her?


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Did she have the date/sex with this guy before you were married?

If it was after you were married as bryan said---why, and what caused her to go on a date in the 1st place----and how tuff have you really been about her indiscretion?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Triggers suck I get them sometimes, its been 18 month since, and I'm sure I'll get them again.

What impressed me is the response from your wife, I found it to be some what controlled. My WW has taken my snide remark with the same content. 

The fact of the matter is your wife is still alive and can appreciate a good Wh0re. I just think its her kinky side coming out and it should be acted on.

Not saying she should go out and cheat...god no, but I would have taken it as a service call.

Trigger are a b!tch but in my case I have taken my WW "experience" and learned from it. As long as she respect my boundries and then I see no reason to *suck it up* and "fill her need"

My triggers will not define who I'm and what I want to be, as controlling as triggers can be I will not allow them to take over. 

As long as there are no red flags IMHO do not let these triggers lose site of the prize.

Sorry for the pain, keep your eye on the prize.


----------

